
Thoughtbot Releases Playbook for Building Web & Mobile Applications - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/24/thoughtbot-releases-playbook-for-building-web-mobile-applications/
======
rhizome
disaggregated: <http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/>

~~~
kmccarth
great call, rhizome. everyone should read the full playbook, fantastic read.

------
jsherer
would be great to see this in a pdf for easy reading

~~~
telecaster
Here's a quick and dirty single page HTML version as a stopgap:
<http://danielchoi.com/software/thoughtbot-playbook.html>

~~~
jemka
Awesome, thanks! how did you accomplish that btw?

------
adriand
[http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/finding-a-rhythm/daily-
standu...](http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/finding-a-rhythm/daily-standups/) is
too weird: we do the exact same thing, at the same time, every day.

~~~
mechanical_fish
It's not that weird; these meetings are the most fundamental part of the
"scrum" methodology, and lots of companies do them.

There are whole books on the subject of "scrum", though you needn't read them
to hold the meetings and find them useful. ;)

------
rumblestrut
Very nice.

